# Camera Shy



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

LOL. He really has decided he isn't fond of the camera. Makes me nuts!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Dude looks so demure! Who knew a big guy would be like that?! I do like the view of his TK blended into his crest. Such a lovely coy boy!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Last year I got a tiny pocket camera that can take video. Specifically I wanted it to take to trials with me so I could get video and pics of Lily working. Well, stupid me accidentally set off the flash very close to her face when I was setting it up for the first time. Now every time she hears it turn on, she gets nervous. She used to outright run away from it. I have been working to desensitize her by offering really yummy treats from one hand with the camera turning on and off in the other. It is getting better. I've been able to get from the picture in the yard (so sad) to the picture at a trial (she obviously isn't thrilled, but at least she's looking at me and the camera) by desensitizing. Maybe that would help you with Dude.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> Last year I got a tiny pocket camera that can take video. Specifically I wanted it to take to trials with me so I could get video and pics of Lily working. Well, stupid me accidentally set off the flash very close to her face when I was setting it up for the first time. Now every time she hears it turn on, she gets nervous. She used to outright run away from it. I have been working to desensitize her by offering really yummy treats from one hand with the camera turning on and off in the other. It is getting better. I've been able to get from the picture in the yard (so sad) to the picture at a trial (she obviously isn't thrilled, but at least she's looking at me and the camera) by desensitizing. Maybe that would help you with Dude.


Thanks, Catherine. I have at least made sure I'm not flashing in his face, but I think even the red-eye reduction light bothers him. I bet there is a setting to turn that off...I need to investigate. Thanks again for the idea of conditioning with some treats.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I can't get over how slim and handsome he has become, camera shy or not!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I LOVE that groom!

ETA: I showed my boyfriend. He squealed a little.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I LOVE that groom!
> 
> ETA: I showed my boyfriend. He squealed a little.


Thank you. I actually took both the "Doozies" for their first prof. groom (since I've owned them). It is fun to see what a pro can do. I wish it was in my budget to always leave it to the pros! Here's another shot of my big boy. Love him so much!!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

kukukachoo said:


> Thank you. I actually took both the "Doozies" for their first prof. groom (since I've owned them). It is fun to see what a pro can do. I wish it was in my budget to always leave it to the pros! Here's another shot of my big boy. Love him so much!!


Yeah, I wish I could afford professional grooms all the time too! Hey Dude sure looks blue in this picture, is he a blue? Or is it a trick of the light? Regardless, he sure is looking great! Love the tied up tk too


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Indiana said:


> Yeah, I wish I could afford professional grooms all the time too! Hey Dude sure looks blue in this picture, is he a blue? Or is it a trick of the light? Regardless, he sure is looking great! Love the tied up tk too


I wish I knew! I am starting to think he is (whereas I was calling him a bad black). His legs are mostly grey hairs while his body and head has a mix of grey, silver and white hairs I guess? I still haven't ever quite figured out the distinction between black, blue and bad black.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Well black is easy, you'd know that if you saw it! A beautiful solid inky black. Bad black and blue can be hard to distinguish but a blue is born black, but as they mature their hair grows in a solid blue or dark grey colour, not black with white hairs mixed in. My two are blue (Indy) and silver (Maddy) and even as puppies they had a "halo" on their muzzle of light coloured hair. Blues also look brown in the sunlight before they clear. My avatar is a photo of Maddy when she was 4 months old and you can see her face was already really light by then...now her face, bracelets and ears are pretty much pure silver. Bad blacks (hate that term!) look blue from a distance but when you look up close, it's black with white hairs mixed in. Also when you shave a black dog's face, it is black, not blue or grey like a blue or a silver. I love blacks, but oh well, mine are getting really light, not that it matters as they're not show dogs and Maddy has a mismark of white on her chest anyway  They're just here to love.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Indiana said:


> Well black is easy, you'd know that if you saw it! A beautiful solid inky black. Bad black and blue can be hard to distinguish but a blue is born black, but as they mature their hair grows in a solid blue or dark grey colour, not black with white hairs mixed in. My two are blue (Indy) and silver (Maddy) and even as puppies they had a "halo" on their muzzle of light coloured hair. Blues also look brown in the sunlight before they clear. My avatar is a photo of Maddy when she was 4 months old and you can see her face was already really light by then...now her face, bracelets and ears are pretty much pure silver. Bad blacks (hate that term!) look blue from a distance but when you look up close, it's black with white hairs mixed in. Also when you shave a black dog's face, it is black, not blue or grey like a blue or a silver. I love blacks, but oh well, mine are getting really light, not that it matters as they're not show dogs and Maddy has a mismark of white on her chest anyway  They're just here to love.


See, I am still confused! Dude's skin on his face is definitely a light, grayish color yet he does have some white/silver hairs mixed in with his darker hairs. However, none of his hairs are real inky black. 

I adopted him at age 5.5, but I have a few puppy pics and he was dark black at birth. Do blue poodles get lighter hairs with age (he is almost 6 now) and could he just be an aging blue or does the fact that there are white hairs trump all and mean he must indeed be a bad black?


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

kukukachoo said:


> LOL. He really has decided he isn't fond of the camera. Makes me nuts!


Wow! He looks awesome!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Jdcollins said:


> Wow! He looks awesome!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you! Big difference in 8 months!

(August 2012)


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

kukukachoo said:


> Thank you! Big difference in 8 months!
> 
> (August 2012)


Its amazing....He looks like a completely different poodle. Great job mom! 

Are you still grooming him yourself?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Jdcollins said:


> Its amazing....He looks like a completely different poodle. Great job mom!
> 
> Are you still grooming him yourself?
> 
> ...


I paid someone else for the first time this week, actually. It was $165 for both Dude and Daisy (before tip) and unfortunately I just can't justify that in our budget because he does look great.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He looks fantastic. I did the paddy paws with Quincy too. He hates his feet being don. so why fight? I think they look so cute!


----------



## TrueColors (Nov 18, 2012)

Dawwwwwwwww He's Sooo adorable ! I just wanna hug him !!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Dude looks absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!!! Love his haircut! I just can't get over how slim he is now! Good job Mom!
How about a pic of Daisy too? I always think of them as a 'pair'! :^)


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Dude looks absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!!! Love his haircut! I just can't get over how slim he is now! Good job Mom!
> How about a pic of Daisy too? I always think of them as a 'pair'! :^)


Haha- yeah, she's getting jealous that Dude's getting all the love today.  Ill post a pic of her, too, but I must warn you - I got clipper happy with her. When we adopted her, she already had her ears half-way shaved (forget what that's called). It looked cute, but I want them all even so I shaved them all the way down to start all over! 

I also clipped off all of her TK. :afraid: Her hair is so different from Dude's and I actually don't like how frizzy (almost cotton ballish) her hair gets so I think I'm going keep her in a very, very short TK with just long ears. I'm going to try and do the Japanese "up ears" where you let them start growing out higher up on their head to give the appearance of them being higher set. Well see how it works out.

I'm also trying to let her get some bell bottoms. I wanted to keep her entire legs long like Dude's, but again, her hair is so different and it mats so fast. So, she gets bell bottoms instead.

Anyway, here's my best attempts at a few pictures earlier today. They're not very good. I think I'm going to take them out hiking tomorrow and try get some nice shots. These will have to do for now! Thanks for asking about her!



















Oh, and she has a dark spot on her hip now from where she had the tumor removed. I wonder if that fur will always stay brown now. Anyone know?


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> He looks fantastic. I did the paddy paws with Quincy too. He hates his feet being don. so why fight? I think they look so cute!


I like the look, too. I prefer not to see so much foot. On my girl, I like it a little better, but on Dude he looks like a linebacker on stilettos or something! LOL!

His feet are actually clean-shaven to the first knuckle, I guess you call it, his leg hair is just long enough now that we can let that cover his feet.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WOW!!! Daisy looks so different! I'm a fuzz fan, but she looks so cute! She has a very fem face and can carry off the clean head! Pretty Girl!!!!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

You're so kind.  If it weren't for how quickly she mats then I'd like the soft fuzz, too. It is just too much for me to keep up with. I think once her ears get long again it will be enough hair to look more poodley.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Dude looks amazing! What a transformation. Love the cut and his shy pose should be on a poster or card. Daisy is looking lovely, she has such a sweet face.


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

I like Daisy with the low tk and ears...she's really cute! And Dude is so strong and solid-looking. They look great.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Blues definitely can continue to clear for a while, so who knows (someone on this forum I'm sure but not me!), it sounds like maybe he is a blue. The thing that would make me think he is more than anything is that his hair is actually light, not grizzled black. Oh and that spot on Daisy where she had the tumour removed will likely fade with time, whenever they get an injury or a surgical site, the fur seems to come in as the colour when they were puppies. She's a cutie! It's fun having two isn't it? You can have them in completely different clips. I know what you mean though, I had mine both professionally groomed a few times before Christmas and then I thought, ack, for the money I spent I could have bought the best clippers and blades around! But it's fun to do once in a while


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

kukukachoo said:


> Thank you. I actually took both the "Doozies" for their first prof. groom (since I've owned them). It is fun to see what a pro can do. I wish it was in my budget to always leave it to the pros! Here's another shot of my big boy. Love him so much!!
> 
> (... ) [/IMG]


HE IS BEAUTIFUL! I love love love his coat color!!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

So cute! Ginger hates the camera also! She just wont look at it!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I think that Daisy's dark spot will probably fade as she molts out those hairs. When that hair grew in on the shaved spot the skin there was cooler. There is an enzyme that is involved in melanin production that is temperature sensitive in its function (cooler temp, more active enzyme, darker pigment). Once new hairs start growing in now that there is hair there the new hairs should be lighter. They both look great! I hope desensitizing works with the camera. After all where's the fun if there are no pictures to share?


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I have about 1400 pictures of Lou taken in about 5 months LOL. So since day one I have taken several pictures per day, now she poses!! Stares right at the camera - She is a great model, as u can see on my signature picture ;-) hehehe


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

